# faire figure



## *ViCKy*

Bonjour a tous!

J'aurais besoin d'une petite aide pour traduire la phrase suivante:

"Ce radical fait figure depuis des années de Cassandre, annonçant la crise du régime"

Ce radical fait référence à Pierre Mendès France et le contexte est celui de la France de l'après-guerre (années 50).

MERCI! =)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Creo que te falta algunas comas:
Ce radical fait figure, depuis des années, de Cassandre annonçant la crise du régime.

¿Lo entiendes mejor?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## *ViCKy*

Pues... mmm, no hay comas en el original. Es un libro de historia francesa... ¿Y ahora?


----------



## *ViCKy*

Perdón, hay UNA coma antes de "annonçant"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Bueno, aunque no sea problema de comas intenta leerlo así:
- Depuis des années, ce radical fait figure de Cassandre, annonçant la crise du régime

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Probo

Hola: Puede que el problema esté en la expresión *"hacer de Casandra"* (=hacer el papel de Casandra). Casandra era una de las hijas del rey Príamo de Troya. Como consecuencia de cierta ofensa, el dios Apolo la castigó a tener el don de la adivinación del futuro, pero sin ser creída jamás por nadie. Predijo el desastre de Troya, si los troyanos acogían a Helena, y predijo la muerte de Agamenón a manos de su propia esposa si éste volvía a traspasar la puerta de Micenas. Con horror veía cómo sus predicciones, ajustadas milimétricamente a la realidad, eran sistemáticamente ignoradas por sus destinatarios. Puedes consultar el "Diccionario de Mitología Griega y Romana", de Pierre Grimal, en francés o en español. Saludos.


----------



## *ViCKy*

¡Gracias, Probo! Eso ya tiene más lógica =)


----------



## Natalis

Creo que es totalmente acertado lo de Probo. "Este radical hace el papel desde hace años de Casandra, anunciando la crisis del régimen". Por lo que sé de Pierre Mendès France creo que no es de extrañar la comparación con la hija de Príamo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit





Probo said:


> Hola: Puede que el problema esté en la expresión *"hacer de Casandra"*


Si el problema estaba allí ¿por qué no lo dijiste *ViCKy*?
Recuerda *ViCKy*, el título del hilo debe reflejar la duda (regla 4). 
Cambié el título.
Reconozco que falté de reflejos. Gracias Probo para aclarar el entuerto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pitufadezaragoza

bonjour,
est ce possible une traduction litterale dans ce cas
faire figure de vieux sage
hacer de viejo sabio?


----------



## chlapec

Je pense que ça dépend du contexte: ça pourrait être "pasar por un sabio anciano", "parecer un sabio anciano"...


----------



## Shaula9

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​
Hola,

Qqn pourrais me dire que veut dire l'expression faire figure dans la suivant phrase?

Le Magicien d'Oz *fait figure *de curiosité à la fois naïve et sans cesse subvertie.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## slona

¡Hola!
Aisladamente (porque la frase en cuestión no me parece muy correcta) yo traduciría "faire figure" como "dar la impresión".
On ne dit pas "faire figure d´une curiosité" mais "faire montre d´une curiosité", dans le sens de "demostrar/mostrar curiosidad".
Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Siento contradecirte Slona, pero en el contexto que nos ocupa, no significa esto. Y si la frase te parece mal redactada es porque no nos da Shaula la oración exacta que es:


> Parmi les légendes modernes, objets pop et autres mythes urbains, Le  Magicien d'Oz fait figure de freak du loch Ness, de curiosité à la fois  naïve et sans cesse subvertie, réinventée - recommencée.


 ni el contexto, ni la referencia bibliográfica: http://www.magazine-litteraire.com/content/recherche/article?id=13277 

"curiosité" no se refiere al defecto (indagar indiscretamente) sino de "cosa estrafalaria", "rareza" como lo da a entender la alusión al "monstruo" del Loch Ness (que ha sido quitado de la pregunta inicial).

Aquí pues, fait figure = parece, da la impresión de ser. Nada que ver con "faire montre" expresión en la cual como bien dices sería "mostrar"

Una vez más la falta de contexto produce contrasentidos.


----------



## Shaula9

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## GinevraD

*Nueva pregunta*​
Y ¿qué quiere decir en este contexto?

"[elle] apparue un jour, dans le grand monde, et sachant y *faire figure*."


----------



## Paquita

> − _Faire figure._ Se faire distinguer de manière plus ou moins marquante (souvent par le rôle joué), d'où occuper une place en vue.http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/figure


¿distinguirse ???????
¿sobresalir?????
¿descollar?????????
¿...?


----------



## GinevraD

Gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También se puede usar *lucirse*.


----------

